# Purchased LED Indicator lights for mirrors from Smithclub on EBAY



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

cool looking mirrors. definitely looking forward to the end results


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if these things are mainly a fad or if it's natural that people put these on their cars outside the states, I've seen these on Mercedes, and other luxury vehicles, so maybe it will make mine look a little more upscale.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

took a quick look at the side mirrors and removed the passenger side cover, just to see what all was involved, and it looks like it will take a little time, to pull the entire housing off, looks I will be doing the install over the weekend when I get the time, I also noticed that on the passenger side piece that came from smithclub, some of the cuts are not precision cuts, they look a little raw, the drivers side one is in perfect condition, but since it's white I will probably touch it up with a little paint marker, and sand it down a little, and it should be alright.


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

I didnt do mirrors,but I swaped out LEDs in the licence plate lights and backup lights, looks much more upscale.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> I didnt do mirrors,but I swaped out LEDs in the licence plate lights and backup lights, looks much more upscale.


Where did you get the lights and what kind of bulb are they?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> I didnt do mirrors,but I swaped out LEDs in the licence plate lights and backup lights, looks much more upscale.


I stole the LED's from one of my other cars I am selling... he he


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Was thinking of swapping out the license plate lights as well. That's on my to do list...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what _color_ are those mirror LEDs? *white*, *amber*, or what?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I will have to double check, but they should be amber. I will be tying them to my blinkers, should look pretty sweet, if I can get to it this weekend, and it's not a total Pain in the ***


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Update, I got off my rear and went to install these, and finally got the mirror apart, and went put the new piece on, these will not fit our american spec'd version, I thought the mirrors would be the same, but I guess not, I will be sending these back to the seller, I will have to look elsewhere, kinda sad cause they do look really good, I put it on but the screws don't line up, and looked at it on the vehicle this way, looks great, but the mounting points are wrong......At least someone did the work for you guys..so you don't go through the same thing...


sad it was me, but oh well....maybe they will get the american specs eventually and I can try again....I really want these


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a bummer...they looked really nice, and I'd thought about getting me a pair too! I guess I'll have to wait till they're made for our cars.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

bummer! thanks for sharing. I really like them.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I will look around on the web and see if I can't find another set like these that will work.


----------

